# Bashir



## bashir2008

Hello friends

I want to ask you  to a favour. Could anyone of you please help me to write me my name in Japanese? I really want to know how it looks. My name is Bashir.

Looking forward to hear from you.
*
*


----------



## wathavy

バッシール
or
芭強居留　　

Best Regards.


----------



## Wishfull

Hello, Bashir.
I'm not faimiliar with arabic pronounciation but another one might be;
バシル(ばしる) (bashiru)
One of my arabic friends called his name shortly like this way. 
バッシール（ばっしーる）（basshiiru) might be better.
I don't know which.

as-salaamu alaykum


----------



## bashir2008

Thanks for answering my question*.  B*ut could *you* please be more clear about my name*?*
*I*t is Bashir not Basshiru*.*


----------



## wathavy

bashir2008 said:


> Thanks for answering my question..but could u please be more clear about my name..
> it is Bashir not Basshiru



Oh, instantaneously, I misunderstood as Basshir.
Bashir could be, as Wishfull mentioned, バシル.

Cheers.


----------



## Flaminius

Ahlan wasahlan, ya Bashir.

Assuming that your name is بشير, I think the best approximation for it in Japanese is: バシール



> *I*t is Bashir not Basshiru*.*


I think you are concerned with the last /u/ in the Japanese script.  There is no other way to take it out.  You see, Japanese syllables should always end with a vowel, so words from other languages get extra final vowel when transcribed into Japanese.  The additional vowel is typically /u/, which is the weakest of the five Japanese vowels.


----------



## bashir2008

Dear Flaminius: thanks a lot.. I have one more question for you: what does this sign mean (-) before the last letter in Japanese ? Could you give me expalain every lettter in English please ?
Thanks  a lot


----------



## zefee

bashir2008 said:


> Dear Flaminius: thanks a lot.. i have one more question for you: what does this sign mean (-) before the last letter in Japanese ? could u give me expalain every lettter in English please ?
> Thanks  a lot



It means that you extend the previous sound, so ルーク　would sound like lu u ku.

zef


----------



## palomnik

I believe Flaminius is right, and the standard transliteration in the press is バシール (bashiiru).  The "i" is long in the Arabic, so it gets lengthened in the Japanese as well.


----------



## Flaminius

bashir2008 said:


> Could you explain to me every letter in English please?


Okay, let's sum every contribution up.
バ /ba/
シ /shi/
ー Elongation: no independent phonetic value
ル /ru/
Elongation mark (ー) lengthen the vowel immediately before the symbol.  Here, ー produces /shī/ in combination with シ.  The mark has a different code point from ones for 一 (Chinese character for "one" as in one, two, three) and − (fullwidth hyphenation).

If you are interested in further analysis, the two dots on the right top corner of バ are voicing points.  Now, /ha/ is expressed by ハ.  With voicing points, it produces バ for /ba/.  Japanese scripts express a voiced syllable as a variation to the syllable with an unvoiced consonant.  In our scripts, /h/ is the unvoiced counterpart of /b/ and /p/.  I spare you the discussion why as there are a few threads for this topic.


----------



## bashir2008

First of all thanks for all these informations but still something unclear which is: why there is two of ッシ
could you please explain are they the same letter or there is a difference between them ? Regards


----------



## palomnik

In the form バッシール シ is pronounced _shi_.

The first symbol ッ just indicates that the second symbol シ is pronounced twice as long. 

So, バシール would be pronounced _bashiiru.  _バッシール is pronounced _bashshiiru._


----------



## wathavy

Say, 'Japan bashing' is 'ジャパン　バッシング'.
And possibly I read your name same as this.

To be 'バシング' my vocabulary is far too little to create a word.


----------



## bashir2008

Thanks for the answer


----------

